

Google Askew - guynamedloren
http://www.google.com/#hl=en&gs_nf=1&cp=4&gs_id=e&xhr=t&q=askew&pf=p&sclient=psy-ab&oq=aske&gs_l=&pbx=1&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.r_qf.&fp=e9a75eb4dafdeba2&biw=1163&bih=638

======
Alterlife
ref:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Googles_hoaxesand_easte...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Googles_hoaxesand_easter_eggs#Easter_Eggs)

~~~
cmelbye
Actual ref:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Google%27s_hoaxes_and_e...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Google%27s_hoaxes_and_easter_eggs#Easter_Eggs)

~~~
Alterlife
Oops :) . No idea how that happened... I copy-pasted... Thank you for fixing
it.

